# Electric Vehicle EV Conversion AC-45 Motor w/ adapter for VW 75hp 130lbs Torque



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $950.69*
End Date: Wednesday Aug-27-2014 22:33:29 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $950.69
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

